# My Wife Posing in Lingerie — Beyond Purple



## Bob Blaylock

The theme for a weekly challenge on another forum was “Purple”.  I decided to go “Beyond Purple”, and photograph my wife in lingerie, under an ultraviolet light, which caused the lingerie to fluoresce brightly.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

I experimented a bit with this outfit, which fluoresced much more dimly, but in an interesting manner.  Alas, this would not have worked to have my wife wearing it, because it required exposure times on the order of twenty to thirty seconds, much longer than my wife would be able to stay still.


----------



## The Great Goose

That poor woman


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, looks like a Old Lady? Good Luck!

"GTP"
Yo, here is a real woman!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

1stRambo said:


> Yo, looks like a Old Lady? Good Luck!
> 
> "GTP"
> Yo, here is a real woman!
> View attachment 70117



  She's pretty, but no more a “real woman” than my wife.  Perhaps not even as much so.  Do we even know who she is?  Do we know anything about her personality, her intellect, her moral character, or anything else about her that really matters?  My wife may not be quite as pretty, but she has virtues that are far more important, and which I would not trade for mere visual beauty.


----------



## Muhammed

where did you get the glow-in-the-dark clothes?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Those panties are big enough to show a movie on


----------



## strollingbones

nice photos...thanks for sharing....*slaps skull upside the head*


----------



## Skull Pilot

strollingbones said:


> nice photos...thanks for sharing....*slaps skull upside the head*



I don't call granny panties lingerie


----------



## strollingbones

omg them arent granny panties......sillie man....they are just not victoria secret thongs...


----------



## G.T.

Dont listen to the haters, Bob.

Nice pictures.


----------



## Synthaholic

Bob Blaylock said:


> The theme for a weekly challenge on another forum was “Purple”.  I decided to go “Beyond Purple”, and photograph my wife in lingerie, under an ultraviolet light, which caused the lingerie to fluoresce brightly.
> 
> View attachment 70106 View attachment 70105 View attachment 70111


If you have a film camera buy a roll of infrared film.  It's a trip.  I used to be quite the photog, with my Nikkormat FT2 and my world travels*, so I should really dig them out and scan them all.

*-humblebrag


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Synthaholic said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> The theme for a weekly challenge on another forum was “Purple”.  I decided to go “Beyond Purple”, and photograph my wife in lingerie, under an ultraviolet light, which caused the lingerie to fluoresce brightly.
> 
> View attachment 70106 View attachment 70105 View attachment 70111
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a film camera buy a roll of infrared film.  It's a trip.  I used to be quite the photog, with my Nikkormat FT2 and my world travels*, so I should really dig them out and scan them all.
> 
> *-humblebrag
Click to expand...


  I do have an old F2, that sees very little use any more.  Perhaps, some time, I'll have to run a roll of infrared film through it.  Probably not with pictures of my wife in lingerie, though.  She's understandably very particular about what she'll allow to be seen by anyone other than me, and I doubt if I am any time going to be making the investment in materials and equipment to develop my own film again.  She's not likely to agree to let me take such pictures, and send them out to anyone else to be processed.  As it is, out of four such pictures in this batch that I deemed worth the attention to postprocess out into a finished state, she vetoed one of them, and only agreed to allow the three to be shared that you see here.  She would not have been pleased if that one had been on a roll of film, sent out to someone else to be developed.  I don't think it was any more risqué or revealing than the three that she did allow to be shared, but she wasn't comfortable with it, so that one is just for my own eyes.

  It was going digital that even makes this possible.  I can take these pictures, and nobody else sees them before my wife has a chance to approve or veto them.  I've got quite a few recent pictures that I really like, but which my wife isn't comfortable with having shared, so only I get to see them.  She never would have allowed them to be taken at all if they had to be sent out to someone else to be developed.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

G.T. said:


> Dont listen to the haters, Bob.
> 
> Nice pictures.



  Not so much haters, as enviers, I think.

  Fantasizing about some idealized image of a woman, such as that depicted in post #4 of this thread, must be pretty empty compared to enjoying the love and companionship of a genuine woman such s my wife.


----------



## G.T.

How old Bob? 

She has a nice figure, so having to lean on the "great personality" commentary as your come backs to these clowns isnt even necessary.

She looks good as well


----------



## Synthaholic

Bob Blaylock said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> The theme for a weekly challenge on another forum was “Purple”.  I decided to go “Beyond Purple”, and photograph my wife in lingerie, under an ultraviolet light, which caused the lingerie to fluoresce brightly.
> 
> View attachment 70106 View attachment 70105 View attachment 70111
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a film camera buy a roll of infrared film.  It's a trip.  I used to be quite the photog, with my Nikkormat FT2 and my world travels*, so I should really dig them out and scan them all.
> 
> *-humblebrag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do have an old F2, that sees very little use any more.  Perhaps, some time, I'll have to run a roll of infrared film through it.  Probably not with pictures of my wife in lingerie, though.  She's understandably very particular about what she'll allow to be seen by anyone other than me, and I doubt if I am any time going to be making the investment in materials and equipment to develop my own film again.  She's not likely to agree to let me take such pictures, and send them out to anyone else to be processed.  As it is, out of four such pictures in this batch that I deemed worth the attention to postprocess out into a finished state, she vetoed one of them, and only agreed to allow the three to be shared that you see here.  She would not have been pleased if that one had been on a roll of film, sent out to someone else to be developed.  I don't think it was any more risqué or revealing than the three that she did allow to be shared, but she wasn't comfortable with it, so that one is just for my own eyes.
> 
> It was going digital that even makes this possible.  I can take these pictures, and nobody else sees them before my wife has a chance to approve or veto them.  I've got quite a few recent pictures that I really like, but which my wife isn't comfortable with having shared, so only I get to see them.  She never would have allowed them to be taken at all if they had to be sent out to someone else to be developed.
Click to expand...

I always used infrared for flowers and other organic subjects.  They come out in completely different colors.


----------



## Alex.

Very interesting technique!


----------



## 1stRambo

Bob Blaylock said:


> 1stRambo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, looks like a Old Lady? Good Luck!
> 
> "GTP"
> Yo, here is a real woman!
> View attachment 70117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's pretty, but no more a “real woman” than my wife.  Perhaps not even as much so.  Do we even know who she is?  Do we know anything about her personality, her intellect, her moral character, or anything else about her that really matters?  My wife may not be quite as pretty, but she has virtues that are far more important, and which I would not trade for mere visual beauty.
Click to expand...


Yo, she has all of those qualities and more? As you can see?

"GTP"


----------



## Bob Blaylock

G.T. said:


> How old Bob?
> 
> She has a nice figure, so having to lean on the "great personality" commentary as your come backs to these clowns isnt even necessary.
> 
> She looks good as well



  It's bad form to ask a lady's age, but I don't think she'd mind me telling you that she's forty-six.

  And even if she looked like the young woman in post #4, I'd still value her more for her character than her looks.

  Alas, she is not, and never was, exactly “supermodel material”.  I've taken it as a challenge to learn to take flattering photographs of her.  Your comments lead me to think that I am achieving some success.  Unfortunately, my very best pictures, so far, of her are among those that I cannot share.

  Let's see if I can come up with a few good ones from among those that I can.


----------



## sealybobo

Bob Blaylock said:


> The theme for a weekly challenge on another forum was “Purple”.  I decided to go “Beyond Purple”, and photograph my wife in lingerie, under an ultraviolet light, which caused the lingerie to fluoresce brightly.
> 
> View attachment 70106 View attachment 70105 View attachment 70111


Did you get the manikin out again?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I only have one question, here.

Does she know you are posting these pics?


----------



## ChrisL

Why are you posting pictures of your wife in lingerie where every weirdo can look at them?  That's messed up.


----------



## ChrisL

Eh, well some of that doesn't even look like lingerie.  One of those looks like a wedding dress, IMO. Lol.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Dogmaphobe said:


> I only have one question, here.
> 
> Does she know you are posting these pics?





ChrisL said:


> Why are you posting pictures of your wife in lingerie where every weirdo can look at them?  That's messed up.



  These pictures, I specifically have her permission to share online.  I have some better ones, that I would have liked to share, but she wasn't comfortable with them, so I won't, and there are some that I wouldn't even think of sharing, that are definitely just for my own eyes.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Eh, well some of that doesn't even look like lingerie.  One of those looks like a wedding dress, IMO. Lol.



  In the first and third pictures of the original post, she is wearing exactly the same outfit.  In the first picture, now that you mention it, I could see how one might think it resembles a wedding gown, but I think the third picture, makes it clear that it is not.


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Why are you posting pictures of your wife in lingerie where every weirdo can look at them?  That's messed up.


Like me!


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Why are you posting pictures of your wife in lingerie where every weirdo can look at them?  That's messed up.


In his defense I see just as much skin in your pics


----------



## sealybobo

Skull Pilot said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice photos...thanks for sharing....*slaps skull upside the head*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call granny panties lingerie
Click to expand...

In 1900 that was the Victoria secrets of the day. 

What color bloomers you got on?


----------



## Skull Pilot

sealybobo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice photos...thanks for sharing....*slaps skull upside the head*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call granny panties lingerie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1900 that was the Victoria secrets of the day.
> 
> What color bloomers you got on?
Click to expand...

It's not 1900 anymore and I go commando


----------



## sealybobo

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, well some of that doesn't even look like lingerie.  One of those looks like a wedding dress, IMO. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the first and third pictures of the original post, she is wearing exactly the same outfit.  In the first picture, now that you mention it, I could see how one might think it resembles a wedding gown, but I think the third picture, makes it clear that it is not.
Click to expand...

Let's see you in your tightly whities


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## ChrisL

Bob, you seem so nice and sweet and as if you love your wife so much.  Why would you want other men to look at her in her lingerie and stuff?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Bob, you seem so nice and sweet and as if you love your wife so much.  Why would you want other men to look at her in her lingerie and stuff?



Already asked and answered.


----------



## sealybobo

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob, you seem so nice and sweet and as if you love your wife so much.  Why would you want other men to look at her in her lingerie and stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already asked and answered.
Click to expand...

Post a pick of you in tightly whitie


----------



## Bob Blaylock

sealybobo said:


> Post a pick of you in tightly whitie



  You're going to have to find your gay porn somewhere else, faggot.


----------



## sealybobo

Bob Blaylock said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a pick of you in tightly whitie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to find your gay porn somewhere else, faggot.
Click to expand...


I'm bi so never mind.  Just keep posting pictures of women in their bloomers.  I love it!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

sealybobo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a pick of you in tightly whitie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to find your gay porn somewhere else, faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm bi so never mind.  Just keep posting pictures of women in their bloomers.  I love it!
Click to expand...

  I guess you're just as described in post #14—a pathetic loser—a creepy demifaggot—envious of me that I have a  sweet, loving, beautiful wife, while you're left just to jack off to empty fantasies.


----------



## sealybobo

Bob Blaylock said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a pick of you in tightly whitie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to find your gay porn somewhere else, faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm bi so never mind.  Just keep posting pictures of women in their bloomers.  I love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you're just as described in post #14—a pathetic loser—a creepy demifaggot—envious of me that I have a  sweet, loving, beautiful wife, while you're left just to jack off to empty fantasies.
Click to expand...


Here is me and you in the woods.  You are the one wearing underwear.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

This thread is about my wife, about beauty and love.  sealybobo has tried to make it about the lowest, basest depths of degradation and degeneration.  Perhaps his contribution served to underscore the beauty that is my wife, by showing us an opposite for comparison.

  To those who appreciate beauty, enjoy.

  To those who, either through ignorance or malice, will not see it—who see only something to mock and degrade—you may depart, and apply repeated impacts to find mineral particles.

  And sealybobo, you should ingest solid digestive waste, and cease all of your metabolic functions.


----------



## Synthaholic

What's with the side lenses?


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## mdk

Lovely pictures. 


You have a pet dove?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

mdk said:


> Lovely pictures.
> 
> 
> You have a pet dove?



  Yes, we have a pet dove.  We didn't actually choose to have a dove as a pet; she chose us.  One very cold December night, back when we lived in Lompoc, Seanette found this bird on our doorstep, badly injured, cold, and hungry.  We took her in, and cared for her the best we could, and were amazed at how well she healed up.  She's been with us, now, for fourteen years.


----------



## mdk

Bob Blaylock said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures.
> 
> 
> You have a pet dove?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we have a pet dove.  We didn't actually choose to have a dove as a pet; she chose us.  One very cold December night, back when we lived in Lompoc, Seanette found this bird on our doorstep, badly injured, cold, and hungry.  We took her in, and cared for her the best we could, and were amazed at how well she healed up.  She's been with us, now, for fourteen years.
Click to expand...


That's awesome. Sounds sort of like how I ended up having a pet dove as kid. lol 

Cheers!


----------



## Darkwind

@Bob Blaylock

I guess My only critic would be how you frame your subject.  Most of the literature I've studied on portraiture photography is to try and keep the focus on the same plain as the eyes.  If you have the correct settings, then your bokeh will force the viewer to focus on the subect of the picture.   It kind of makes a 3D effect where the subject really stands out from the background.  I would also be more aware of the cutting off of her extremities unless you are going for a specific effect.


----------



## Darkwind

1stRambo said:


> Yo, looks like a Old Lady? Good Luck!
> 
> "GTP"
> Yo, here is a real woman!
> View attachment 70117


What I find fascinating about this picture is that if you stare at it long enough, a lake appears out of nowhere!!!


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Gracie

I don't get it. This should be personal stuff.

However, the love you have for your wife is very touching.


----------



## fncceo

1stRambo said:


> Yo, looks like a Old Lady? Good Luck!
> 
> "GTP"
> Yo, here is a real woman!
> View attachment 70117



Pretty sure a big percentage of that ISN'T real at all.


----------



## Synthaholic

Gracie said:


> I don't get it. This should be personal stuff.
> 
> However, the love you have for your wife is very touching.


I think he's a Russian Bot.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Your wife has a very kind face.


----------



## yiostheoy

Bob Blaylock said:


> View attachment 122741 View attachment 122739
> 
> View attachment 122740


Even the beautiful Siamese kitty is fat !!

Diet time for the whole household.


----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> Why are you posting pictures of your wife in lingerie where every weirdo can look at them?  That's messed up.


or the question could be why is she letting him?


----------



## Vastator

Surprised this ban-bait is still floating around here. A clever troll thread for sure. But any criticism, like which would ensue should the woman be a "public figure; would be a rule violation. Clever indeed...


----------



## ChrisL

Well, from Bob's postings, he loves and cherishes his wife very much, and he thinks she is a very beautiful person, so that is all that really matters I suppose.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bob Blaylock said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a pet dove?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we have a pet dove.  We didn't actually choose to have a dove as a pet; she chose us.  One very cold December night, back when we lived in Lompoc, Seanette found this bird on our doorstep, badly injured, cold, and hungry.  We took her in, and cared for her the best we could, and were amazed at how well she healed up.  She's been with us, now, for fourteen years.
Click to expand...


  Unfortunately, the dove passed away on 16 October 2019.  She'd been with us just a few months short of seventeen years.


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a pet dove?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we have a pet dove.  We didn't actually choose to have a dove as a pet; she chose us.  One very cold December night, back when we lived in Lompoc, Seanette found this bird on our doorstep, badly injured, cold, and hungry.  We took her in, and cared for her the best we could, and were amazed at how well she healed up.  She's been with us, now, for fourteen years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the dove passed away on 16 October 2019.  She'd been with us just a few months short of seventeen years.
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear that Bob.


----------



## mdk

Bob Blaylock said:


> Unfortunately, the dove passed away on 16 October 2019. She'd been with us just a few months short of seventeen years.



What terribly sad news. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bob Blaylock said:


> Unfortunately, the dove passed away on 16 October 2019. She'd been with us just a few months short of seventeen years.





ChrisL said:


> Sorry to hear that Bob.





mdk said:


> What terribly sad news. I'm sorry for your loss.



  An unfortunate thing about pets is that they usually don't live nearly as long as we do, so having a pet nearly always means that one day, you're going to have to deal with the death of that pet.  In my own nearly six decades of life, I've outlived more than half a dozen cats, as well as a few other unusual pets.

  I have no idea what Ava's age was, when she showed up on our doorstep in Lompoc, on the cold winter night of 29 December 2002, cold and hungry and badly injured.  She did not grow or develop in the time she was with us, so clearly, she was already fully-grown and mature at that time.  What little Googling I've done on the subject gives the life-expectancy of a domesticated ringneck dove as anywhere from fifteen to twenty-five years.  So the almost seventeen years that she was with us solidly puts her in that range.

  I miss having a dove around my home.  My wife and I were never really bird people before, and never originally sought to have a bird as a pet.  It was the bird that chose us.  But there's really something about having a dove in one's home, that seems to create a sense of peace and comfort.

  It looks like I will have to wait a few more months, for doves to be in season, before I can obtain another one.


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the dove passed away on 16 October 2019. She'd been with us just a few months short of seventeen years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Bob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What terribly sad news. I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An unfortunate thing about pets is that they usually don't live nearly as long as we do, so having a pet nearly always means that one day, you're going to have to deal with the death of that pet.  In my own nearly six decades of life, I've outlived more than half a dozen cats, as well as a few other unusual pets.
> 
> I have no idea what Ava's age was, when she showed up on our doorstep in Lompoc, on the cold winter night of 29 December 2002, cold and hungry and badly injured.  She did not grow or develop in the time she was with us, so clearly, she was already fully-grown and mature at that time.  What little Googling I've done on the subject gives the life-expectancy of a domesticated ringneck dove as anywhere from fifteen to twenty-five years.  So the almost seventeen years that she was with us solidly puts her in that range.
> 
> I miss having a dove around my home.  My wife and I were never really bird people before, and never originally sought to have a bird as a pet.  It was the bird that chose us.  But there's really something about having a dove in one's home, that seems to create a sense of peace and comfort.
> 
> It looks like I will have to wait a few more months, for doves to be in season, before I can obtain another one.
> 
> View attachment 303026
Click to expand...


I also rescued my pet rabbit.  I went outside to do something at about 11:30 PM (can't for the life of me remember what that was!), and I flipped on the light and stepped outside, and there he was, sitting there just looking at me.  I had no idea what he was at first because it was dark and he was kind of in the shadows.  Then I realized it was a rabbit, so I woke my son to help me catch him (my son actually caught him - LOL).  He would probably not have made it through the night.  My back yard borders a conservation area with woods, and there are foxes and cats and things out there hunting all the time.  What luck that I happened to step outside while he was right there in front of my patio!   

Anyhow, he passed away in March of 2019, and let me tell you, it was MUCH more difficult than I thought.  Who would know you could get so attached to rabbits and birds?    It has been almost a year and I have a new rabbit, but I still think of my bunny.  He was very sweet and very special to me.  My little rabbit friend.  You gave her a great life and happiness and safety.


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## danielpalos

froggy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you posting pictures of your wife in lingerie where every weirdo can look at them?  That's messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> or the question could be why is she letting him?
Click to expand...

Secure in her own sexuality?  Who doesn't love, brave women.


----------



## danielpalos

Bob Blaylock said:


> View attachment 337595 View attachment 337597


You go, girl; Insist men just have to put up with modern women in modern times!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bob Blaylock said:


> …under an ultraviolet light…



  Because #BlackLightMatters.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bob Blaylock said:


> , the dove passed away on 16 October 2019. She'd been with us just a few months short of seventeen years.



  We now have a new dove.

♫ All You Need Is Dove ♫


----------

